# Ideas for my introduction into modding



## Rusty-Blades001 (Dec 1, 2016)

So i recently purchased some cubes during the Cubicle.us Cyber Monday sale, I decided to look at my order and noticed I accidentally Purchased an extra GuanLong (I was going to use it for a piece swap thing I saw online)..... I've always wanted to get into modding so i saw this as a chance to get into modding.....anyway getting to my point,I was looking for maybe a forum that introduces the basics of modding to beginners like me, or if you guys could give me ideas for my first mod and maybe some materials i may need

Thanks, Rusty-Blades001


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 1, 2016)

Nathan Wilson's youtube channel has a lot of good modding tutorials.

Off the top of my head, a Barrel, Ball, Half-truncated, Anti-prism, Fisher or Cutter Cube would be fairly basic mods. I think all of them need epoxy though.


----------



## Hyperbolics (Dec 1, 2016)

If you want to get into modding proper, you'l need a saw of some sort that can cut plastic, sandpaper, epoxy, spray paint and sticker material. You'll probably also need superglue and possibly a knife. Of course, if you want to get into modding further than this you could buy a dremel or a belt sander, but neither of those are completely necessary. I'm a fairly new modder myself, only having completed three mods and currently working on a fourth. My first three mods were a fisher's cube, a skewb barrel and a 7x7 barrel. Since you have a spare guanlong I'd recommend a fishers cube or octagonal barrel. You can find tutorials for these on youtube. I'd recommend Nathan Wilson's channel for a place to start.

Hope I could help!


----------

